# my new puzzle addiction...



## caroline78 (Jan 12, 2006)

I came across this a new puzzle game called Kakuro, it's like sudoku but more challenging, you can check it out here:
http://www.kakurolive.com or here:
http://www.kakuroweb.com
anyone else plays it?


----------

